# Boating @ meldahl



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

Was at meldahl on Sunday and there were three seperate boats that were fishing very close to the dam. I thought boats were suppose to stay outside of the bouys. I went beyond the bouys one time and they got on the loud speaker and asked us to leave. What are the rules here or at least what is enforced?


----------



## jeep8589 (Jun 3, 2012)

Be careful by the Dam. The guys that enforce the rules up there can be real $^&(&. When I first started going up there, there was only one buoy marking where the boats can go. According to the law, when there is one buoy, it is an imaginary line across the river from that buoy. My fishin friend went up and the enforcement officer was sitting in his boat on the side. My friend waves to him as he goes by, and he waves back. He starts to anchor in to fish where were have before, below the buoy, and the officer drives up to him and writes him a ticket for going beyond the safe zone. My friend asks why he did not say something as he was motoring past him. The guys response is, 'then I could not write you a ticket.' He asks him how he is in violation, and the guy tells him it is an imaginary line from that buoy to the end on the lock, and even if there is just one buoy, he should just know that is the rule. My friend calls the Lock Master who proceeds to tell him that the other buoys that should have marked the safe zone floated away during one of the big floods and there was only one buoy left. My friend fought it in court, and won. The judge actually told him that he was the 8th person this week that had been her court for that offense, and all the others plead guilty. They all stated the same thing, that there is no way for them to know where the could not go. There was only one buoy, but could not cite the law to prove they were not guilty, so they just plead. The Judge was quite pleased that he had did his research, and threw it out. Sorry to ramble, but to me, that would be like writing tickets for a no parking zone when the signs marking it have been missing for a month. Anyway, when I was going up there, there is an imaginary diagonal line that runs from the very end of the lock, to the the opposite side of the Dam. I have no clue if they replaced the buoys up there to mark this, as I quit going up.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

That is interesting, I was up there this weekend as well and there was only one bouy, I could not believe how far out it was. I was really disappointed. It was a tough day out there and we went down river but I couldn't believe how much fishing space was roped off because of the construction. 

Miserable 

Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

My buddy and I were anchored up next to shore on the KY side well down stream from the buoy and all of a sudden a voice on a loud speaker tells us we can't fish there and that if we don't move down stream, he is calling the Coast Guard. We moved and haven't been back since.


----------

